# Here We go again (Fireworks)



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Fuckin moron wankers letting fireworks off from 6pm right up to and beyond midnight. Fat lot a good the cops are, complained on Friday night wanker down the rd still letting them off 00:15 oh how I wish I could stuff a roman candle up his arse. OK so we got to have a bonfire party weekend near to the 5th and on the 5th but these tossers start in the middle of Oct till the end of Nov :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: My two dogs are virtual prisoners in the house every night. Im gonna find out the telephone no of the wanker down the rd and ring him at 4am every morning for a month :wink:


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

Unless you break up your post ,you might get Episteme on to you.You have been warned. :wink:


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

What gets me is the fact that in this day and age with all the threats of terrorism etc, anyone can walk into a shop and buy explosives over the counter


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah. But they'd be really pretty explosives when they went off wouldn't they. :roll:


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> Yeah. But they'd be really pretty explosives when they went off wouldn't they. :roll:


Good point :lol:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Just ban them and only use them at organised displays. Simple. Don't know why this hasn't been done everything else has been banned...even conkers in the playground.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

cuTTsy said:


> Just ban them and only use them at organised displays. Simple. Don't know why this hasn't been done everything else has been banned...even conkers in the playground.


But this would be yet another penalty to the majority who are responsible just to stop the [email protected] who aren't :x As always, use a sledgehammer to crack a nut. I'm not getting at you cuTTsy, it's just the fact that this is what the government policy seems to be on so many things :x

Moley


----------



## Jonybravo (Oct 23, 2006)

Hilly10 said:


> Fuckin moron wankers letting fireworks off from 6pm right up to and beyond midnight. Fat lot a good the cops are, complained on Friday night wanker down the rd still letting them off 00:15 oh how I wish I could stuff a roman candle up his arse. OK so we got to have a bonfire party weekend near to the 5th and on the 5th but these tossers start in the middle of Oct till the end of Nov :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: My two dogs are virtual prisoners in the house every night. Im gonna find out the telephone no of the wanker down the rd and ring him at 4am every morning for a month :wink:


Know how you feel a relative has dogs and the poor things spend 5 hours a day literally weeing themselves with all the bangs and explosions, they should not be sold freely in shops, for little scrotes to buy and throw around in the streets like they are toys


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

I sympathise with the dog owners here, but have to say that my twat of a cat BEGS to be let out then sits on our fence waiting for the next rocket! You can almost hear her go 'ooh' and 'aah' as they explode! :?


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

moley said:


> cuTTsy said:
> 
> 
> > Just ban them and only use them at organised displays. Simple. Don't know why this hasn't been done everything else has been banned...even conkers in the playground.
> ...


I agree the goverment is developing a nanny state. But this stuff should be controlled, this is explosives after all and in the hands of young kids can be very dangerous. In Oz and the states this stuff is banned in most places.

Where I used to live, for the whole of October it used to be like dodge the fireworks on my way home from work, kids letting off rockets that would fly across your face. The majority of injurys involve children


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Thers should only be regulated specialist shops selling them, not every corner shop and supermarket. To buy any fireworks you would need a bona fide licence to use them. You should be able to prove outside of New Year and Bonfire night that you need them for a event approved by the goverment. How hard would this be to implement, me Im just a simpleton what do I know.


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

Hilly10 said:


> Thers should only be regulated specialist shops selling them, not every corner shop and supermarket. To buy any fireworks you would need a bona fide licence to use them. You should be able to prove outside of New Year and Bonfire night that you need them for a event approved by the goverment. How hard would this be to implement, me Im just a simpleton what do I know.


No doubt this stupid government would have to appoint a " Minister for Fireworks" then and another money absorbing "department for the administration of dangerous (but pretty) bangs"


----------



## Duncdude (Feb 27, 2007)

Dont know how many of you might have seen the news the other night, but it featured an incident where some moron in a 'scream' mask walked into a corner shop with a lit "500" bang firework and dropped it on the floor. The shop cctv caught the incident and showed the poor owner frantically trying to kick the now exploding device out the front door.

If the imbecile responsible wasnt able to buy this firework over a counter but still wanted to commit a similar act, he would have needed to construct a device himself.
This would then have been described as an attack with a home made bomb.

Same net result, but by simply being able to buy the firework it somehow lessens the seriousness of the incident.

To me its very clear. Fireworks are explosives and as such should not be available to the general public.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

This goverment are out of touch with the real world. We are a Cul De Sac of 14 houses there is a lane to one side with 20 dwellings open country side to our rear. Every person I spoke to about this to$$Eer down the road (see first post) thinks the same as myself, we are the majority yet go unheard. :evil: :evil: We will just have to wait for more people to be killed or injured, as the fireworks get bigger for anything to be done


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Fireworks are fun. Yes, they can be dangerous if you're stupid with them. That's life - it's full of danger and that's what makes us feel alive. Owning a sporty car can be dangerous. Dog/pet owners make the choice to care for a pet - not everyone likes dogs. I have a neighbour who locks their dog outside when they go to work and it barks all day long - pissing off the entire neighbourhood. At least fireworks are only around for a few days a year.
You know when its Nov 5th - it's not a surprise. Why not take your dogs somewhere quiet if its a major issue - why do you keep them somewhere where they're suffering! They are your responsibility, no-one elses.


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

GhosTTy said:


> Fireworks are fun. Yes, they can be dangerous if you're stupid with them. That's life - it's full of danger and that's what makes us feel alive. Owning a sporty car can be dangerous. Dog/pet owners make the choice to care for a pet - not everyone likes dogs. I have a neighbour who locks their dog outside when they go to work and it barks all day long - pissing off the entire neighbourhood. At least fireworks are only around for a few days a year.
> You know when its Nov 5th - it's not a surprise. Why not take your dogs somewhere quiet if its a major issue - why do you keep them somewhere where they're suffering! They are your responsibility, no-one elses.


Sorry, but apart from the bit about the moron locking the dog outside, I have never read such a load of Bollocks.
Life IS full of danger, we should, either elliminate it, reduce the risk or protect against it, why add to it by selling explosive to any idiot that has a few quid?
We have a dog, it's terrified at this time of year and it lives in the house with us, where are we SUPPOSED to "store" her for the duration of hostilities.
Every year some kid has an eye blown out somewhere, some OAP has their house set alight, some cat, dog or horse is maimed for life, and prats like you say "it's just a bit of fun".
Guns can be fun too perhaps you would like to be able to buy them at Tescos with your weekly shoping, you could then shoot the dog in your street that's been annoying you and you could really feel "alive" with the danger"! :twisted:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

GhosTTy said:


> Fireworks are fun. Yes, they can be dangerous if you're stupid with them. That's life - it's full of danger and that's what makes us feel alive. Owning a sporty car can be dangerous. Dog/pet owners make the choice to care for a pet - not everyone likes dogs. I have a neighbour who locks their dog outside when they go to work and it barks all day long - pissing off the entire neighbourhood. At least fireworks are only around for a few days a year.
> You know when its Nov 5th - it's not a surprise. Why not take your dogs somewhere quiet if its a major issue - why do you keep them somewhere where they're suffering! They are your responsibility, no-one elses.


As said in my previous post I have nothing against fireworks on the 5th of Nov and the weekend near to it. What I object to is wankers letting them off in mid oct till after New Year for fucks sake they ought to get a life. So GhosTTy you are ok with people disturbing your life etc for 2 months i do not think so. The quicker they ban them from the general public better


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Typical dog owners. Never in the wrong! I really have to laugh at the bollocks you people spout. If only you could hear the racket your animals make ALL YEAR. They should ban dogs being kept in houses in built up areas. It would also keep the streets cleaner.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

My dogs bark only for a reason they are not left out all day. I take a bag out to pick her mess up when we go walkies, and I do not spout bollocks, just common sense when it comes to explosives. I hope no one close to you ever gets injured by these lethal pretty flashes and bangs :wink:


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Here's some nice safe 'virtual' fireworks to enjoy.

http://www.maylin.net/Fireworks.html


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

fishface said:


> GhosTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Fireworks are fun. Yes, they can be dangerous if you're stupid with them. That's life - it's full of danger and that's what makes us feel alive. Owning a sporty car can be dangerous. Dog/pet owners make the choice to care for a pet - not everyone likes dogs. I have a neighbour who locks their dog outside when they go to work and it barks all day long - pissing off the entire neighbourhood. At least fireworks are only around for a few days a year.
> ...


Who are you to call me a prat? Have you not heard of democracy? Yes, fireworks are fun. No to guns at Tesco (weird argument - do you really think guns can be fun too?). Only chavs shop at Tesco. Why be so dramatic? Stop eating the pedigree chum.


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

90% of this thread is 100% common sense.


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

GhosTTy said:


> a) Who are you to call me a prat? b) Only chavs shop at Tesco. c) Why be so dramatic? d) Stop eating the pedigree chum.


a) Because in my opinion your comments suggest you talk like one
b) Exactly that's why I used them as an example of a place I thought you would know well
c) Dramatic! Who said "danger makes you feel alive"?
d) Pathetic comment like most of your other arguments.

But as you rightly say it'e a free country so you can have any opinion you like I was just expressing mine about yours.
The thread was about fireworks. you then started insulting ALL dog owners and making ridiculous comments about them being at fault when they get stressed out, you should expect to get a backlash when you make such (in my humble opinion) prattish comments like that.
I look after my dog very well but I don't see why it should be terrified in my house, I am not a bad dog owner because prats want to let fireworks off for three or four weeks every year in close proximity to where I live. Where do you suggest I take it where it will not suffer! :?


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

fishface said:


> GhosTTy said:
> 
> 
> > a) Who are you to call me a prat? b) Only chavs shop at Tesco. c) Why be so dramatic? d) Stop eating the pedigree chum.
> ...


You really are a supercilious wally. (BTW - Prat is a legitimate surname and is probably offensive to someone - not that you would care). Also, you cannot claim to have a 'humble' opinion - you're rather high and mighty, in fact. Where you take your dog is your problem and no-one elses, which is the main point to my argument. Get used to the fact that fireworks are fun to some people and are a 'legal' form of entertainment in this blessed, democratic country.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Ive seen it all now 7 pm driving back from having a drink stupid people letting off fireworks FOG visabilty 30 metres you Fu&ing idiots must have money to burn. You cannot see a dam thing :lol: :lol:  :lol:


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

GhosTTy said:


> You really are a supercilious wally. (BTW - Prat is a legitimate surname and is probably offensive to someone - not that you would care). Also, you cannot claim to have a 'humble' opinion - you're rather high and mighty, in fact. Where you take your dog is your problem and no-one elses, which is the main point to my argument. Get used to the fact that fireworks are fun to some people and are a 'legal' form of entertainment in this blessed, democratic country.


I really could not care what you think! 
I don't have a problem either with fireworks in a controlled environment, if you had absorbed what I had said you would have realised my gripe was about the freedom with which dangerous items were so readily avaiable not about banning them, and hanging was a "legal" form of entertainment once you prick!

You obviously have such a high opinion of your self and your stupid opinions your head must be so far up your own arse I am surprised you can still breath!

Rant over!


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

fishface said:


> GhosTTy said:
> 
> 
> > You really are a supercilious wally. (BTW - Prat is a legitimate surname and is probably offensive to someone - not that you would care). Also, you cannot claim to have a 'humble' opinion - you're rather high and mighty, in fact. Where you take your dog is your problem and no-one elses, which is the main point to my argument. Get used to the fact that fireworks are fun to some people and are a 'legal' form of entertainment in this blessed, democratic country.
> ...


Like I said, not very humble are you. :lol: :lol: Resort to swearing if it makes you feel better - most chavs do! <<insert your preferred cuss here>>. :lol:


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

GhosTTy said:


> You really are a supercilious wally. (BTW - Prat is a legitimate surname and is probably offensive to someone - not that you would care).
> Like I said, not very humble are you. :lol: :lol: Resort to swearing if it makes you feel better - most chavs do! <<insert your preferred cuss here>>. :lol:


Must be similar to you then, by the way Wally is a legitimate Christian name too  insert not very well thought out argument here>. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Well I find BOTH fireworks AND other peoples' urban dog ownership irritating.

Fireworks are for a mercifully short period of time, although that period seems to have extended over last few years. We were all kids once.

Barking dogs (don't keep a dog if you have to leave it all day); those stupid fucking extending leads (control your dog and teach it to 'heel' - it's better); dog shit (both on pavements and preserved in non bio-degradeable plazzy bags) - go on all year around much to others' chagrin

Let's ban them both :idea: :twisted:

PS I have never seen a Guide Dog or Hearing Dog take a dump. Who cleans that up?


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

garyc said:


> Barking dogs (don't keep a dog if you have to leave it all day); those stupid fucking extending leads (control your dog and teach it to 'heel' - it's better); dog shit (both on pavements and preserved in non bio-degradeable plazzy bags) - go on all year around much to others' chagrin
> 
> PS I have never seen a Guide Dog or Hearing Dog take a dump. Who cleans that up?


I'm a dog owner, and I accept that people can be allowed to have fireworks if they please. Doesn't mean I have to like it though.
My dog gets terrified, so much so that last night she ran into my bedroom and wouldn't come out.

It's not too bad where we live now as it's a rural area, but where I used to live, we had a Chinese family across the road who celebrated their New Year and also Nov. 5th with COPIOUS amounts of fireworks.
"Big deal", you say, apart from the fact that they used their FRONT garden to let them off (meaning pedestrians and cars invariably almost (and sometimes DID) get hit by debris.

Couple that with the fact that they let their very young (under 10 years old) children light the majority of the fireworks, as they watched their uncle let off the rockets from his hand, and it doesn't exactly set a good example.

I'll just say two more things on your post:

1) What about horse shit? Folk let their horses shit all over the road and pavements, but no-one fines them or complains about it.

2) The owner's of Guide Dogs have never seen their dog shit either   (I'll get me coat).

Rogue


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Try telling the man from Wolverhamton where yobs put fireworks through his letterbox and is now seriously ill, that fireworks should be on sale to the general public. The list of reported serious injuries over the weekend in our local paper is more evidence


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Rogue said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Barking dogs (don't keep a dog if you have to leave it all day); those stupid fucking extending leads (control your dog and teach it to 'heel' - it's better); dog shit (both on pavements and preserved in non bio-degradeable plazzy bags) - go on all year around much to others' chagrin
> ...


Not too many horses in town or on residential streets, estates etc. No, I have never seen a horse shit on the pavement. :wink: Guess they used to....but if they still did, horseshit does not really have same health hazzard as dog poo. And i have never heard of people putting dog shit on their roses either. 

It is funny about those guide dogs though. Maybe they lay the elusive white dogshit of yore.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

garyc said:


> No, I have never seen a horse shit on the pavement. :wink: Guess they used to....but if they still did, horseshit does not really have same health hazzard as dog poo.


It was a regular occurence in my village last year, with some idiot preferring to use the pavement to ride their horse on, totally blocking the pavement with the huge mound of crap the horse left.

As for health hazards, at the end of the day it's still shit, and I wouldn't fancy walking in it or eating it :wink:

Rogue


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

This thread is Brilliant! what a lot of spectacular ranting 

Thought I should have my 2 cents too!

Fireworks do my head in, next door neighbours letting off display size mortars from their back garden for about two hours very late sat night.... god knows where they got them... Unfortunatly they were going off at a pretty low altitude and I was not pleased to find my drive and car littered with debry ash and god knows what. I jet washed the car sharpish as I'm not sure that fireworks contain anything that is good for paint!!!!! twats!

As for dogs, the wanker opposite who leaves his dog in barking all day weekends and from 6 till 12 every night.... Could it be that he comes home every day and leaves his dogs home whilst he and his obese monster go the pub? I wonder.... fucking selfish POS..

PS. Anyone who let's their dog shit on the pavement or in childerens parks and doesn't clean it up should be forced to eat it... or a can of Pedegree Chum.

wow.... feel much better now I got that off my chest


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Oh well another night of noise to look forward to :x :x :x


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

Interesting subject matter really that's degraded to low depths now 

We always clear up after our dog not nice to step in all that crap in the dark winter months, but your right about the biodegradeable bags.

But as for horses we used to have two, and they have paricularly nasty varieties of worms including tape worms, and I believe pin worms, donkeys get lungworm.
You have to worm them regularly but it's just a cycle that continues as they live on the grass, so please don't think you can go wading through the stuff with immunity .

As for the guide dog question, well that is a poser :?


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Coming home on the train two weeks back, some idiot threw a brick off a bridge at the train. It smashed the drivers window. LUCKILY the glass is laminated and the driver was okay, but he was so shocked, the train was stopped. We all had to get off and wait for a replacement.
So, I think bricks are really dangerous and should not be on sale to the general public. It's the fault of the brick, not the user --- get my drift?


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

fishface said:


> We always clear up after our dog not nice to step in all that crap in the dark winter months.


Oh well, at least its okay in the light, summer months then, eh? :evil:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

GhosTTy said:


> Coming home on the train two weeks back, some idiot threw a brick off a bridge at the train. It smashed the drivers window. LUCKILY the glass is laminated and the driver was okay, but he was so shocked, the train was stopped. We all had to get off and wait for a replacement.
> So, I think bricks are really dangerous and should not be on sale to the general public. It's the fault of the brick, not the user --- get my drift?


Now who is talking Bollocks :?


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

GhosTTy said:


> fishface said:
> 
> 
> > We always clear up after our dog not nice to step in all that crap in the dark winter months.
> ...


Bugger me Derek Acorah's woken up hello GhosTTy, I thought you would have to join in when people were talking shit :lol:


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

In the olden days they used to treat leather with dog crap. I think that there were special people who used to carry the crap back to the tannery. 8) 8) 8)

What a fun job (not)! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

fishface said:


> GhosTTy said:
> 
> 
> > fishface said:
> ...


That's a crap comeback. :lol: You're boring!

Back on topic, here's a little test for you. It's aimed at sensible adults. Have a go anyway. If you get a high score it means you're mature enough to handle fireworks safely.
http://www.fireworksafety.com/pdfs/Fire ... tyTest.pdf

And because your so meek and humble, I'll be kind and give you the answers..
http://www.fireworksafety.com/pdfs/Fire ... nswers.pdf
.


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Hilly10 said:


> GhosTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Coming home on the train two weeks back, some idiot threw a brick off a bridge at the train. It smashed the drivers window. LUCKILY the glass is laminated and the driver was okay, but he was so shocked, the train was stopped. We all had to get off and wait for a replacement.
> ...


Did you read my text? You need to borrow these back...

http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/marcusgilbert/********/dog_with_glasses_wall_xl1.jpg


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

GhosTTy said:


> fishface said:
> 
> 
> > GhosTTy said:
> ...


Oh Derek you really are a stupid moron aren't you, did they give you these at school yesterday instead of your homework?

Still you couldn't get your bangers to go off in the rain last night so I suppose trying to read these kept you from under your mums feet for an hour or three :lol: :lol: :lol:

Derek, if this is boring you why don't you pop off to your favourite reading place the toilet, you could take your favourite newspaper with you, you know the one you like with pictures in it The Sunday Sport, as you can't read very well,


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

fishface said:


> GhosTTy said:
> 
> 
> > fishface said:
> ...


Oh dear - childish drivel. And, without punctuations, indecipherable (adjective: that cannot be deciphered; illegible). Nerr-nerr-n-nerr-nerr.
Fishface has forgotten the point of this post. Once more around the bowl, and he will have forgotten his name too. Bob - bob. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

GhosTTy said:


> fishface said:
> 
> 
> > GhosTTy said:
> ...


Derek you really are a plank punctuation is wasted on tits like you :-*


----------



## Jonybravo (Oct 23, 2006)

FIREWORK SAFETY TEST
1. What is the first thing to do before lighting a firework?

Put your can of Stella to the side to avoid it getting knocked over

2. How do you know if you are buying quality legal fireworks?

If they are from Bob at the local pub they are normally good quality, but thereâ€™s a slight chance they are stolen.

3. Where should you light fireworks?

Anywhere is game, garden, street, indoors. Normally best to light them in areas where most people will get annoyed / injured

4. Itâ€™s always good to have _____ handy when having a fireworks display.

A large joint

5. How many fireworks should you light at a time?

As many as you can hold and throw without dropping one

6. If a firework does not work after lighting it, how long should you wait before
trying to light it again?

You donâ€™t need to wait, get some lighter fluid or douse the firework in Petrol, it should light just fine now

7. Should small children handle and light fireworks?

Of course, why should fireworks only be enjoyed by adults, the younger the child the better. Parents should teach children how to safely light and throw fireworks at each other

8. What should you do if a firework fails to work after lighting it?

Douse the firework in pure ethanol or petrol and re-light

9. Where should you store fireworks?

Normally in your coat as you are stealing them from the shop

10. How should you dispose of a discharged firework?

Throw it in to the fire just incase it has any explosions left in it

11. How should you carry fireworks?
In your hand or jacket

12. What part of your body should be over a firework while lighting it?

No part of your OWN body should be over the firework, you should be aiming to throw it as close to an unsuspecting pedestrian as you can

13. What safety equipment should you wear when lighting a firework?

A burberry cap and Timberland boots

14. Are illegal explosives like M-80â€™s and Cherry Bombs really dangerous or just more fun?

They are fun, especially when lit in doors or pushed through peopleâ€™s letter boxes

15. Is it safe to throw or point a firework at another person?

Of course, this is what they are designed for

16) Is it OK to drink alcohol and light fireworks?

Of course, this is highly recommended, drinking vodka and lighting fireworks is a good idea, if the firework fails to light, vodka makes a highly flammable solution to that problem


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

That just about sums it up BAN them from the general public


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Perhaps firework manufacturers could invent a rocket packed with dog shit, that explodes at 200 feet splattering a fallout area of say 30 yards diameter - the toxocara tornado!
[smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Major Problem said:


> Perhaps firework manufacturers could invent a rocket packed with dog shit, that explodes at 200 feet splattering a fallout area of say 30 yards diameter - the toxocara tornado!
> [smiley=bomb.gif]


Oh dear - you've lit a fuse with that one. Some kid called fishfood, or whatever, is going to start challenging you with his witless banter. He sent me to sleep with his boring tirades - I've only just woken up. And, damn it, I missed all the whizzbangs, schoooms and sparklies. :lol:


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Jonybravo said:


> FIREWORK SAFETY TEST
> 1. What is the first thing to do before lighting a firework?
> 
> Put your can of Stella to the side to avoid it getting knocked over
> ...


You've passed the test with flying colours! :lol:


----------

